# siamese cats



## mommy2kittens (Jun 19, 2011)

Why does a Siamese cat meow sound way different from other cat meows?


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

They speak a different language..Siam??..lol.

I have to say....I am not sure but am very interested....I do think I read it had to do with the vocals development and length of that muscle...but I can not remember if the breed was Siamese or not.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

<sigh> welcome to the wonderful world of little girl questions LOL

I have been living with it for over 2 weeks now. I figured it was only fair I shared the wealth lolol


----------



## monsters mom (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think it's actually a different meow. I think they are just more vocal and use more of a range with their meows. They just have a lot to say, LOL. Think about it. Most cats only meow once in a awhile so if all you ever said was "Hello" then you wouldn't really change how you said it. But you talk far more then that and have a wide range of tones you use with your words to help get your point across. Same with Siamese cats(or more vocal cats in general).

That's my theory at least, haha.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Probably just vocal tones.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

I think its a very good question!

Not only does my Sully meow different (and much more often) than the other kitties, he also purrs different... he's always making some sort of noise. Whether its purring, meowing or something in between, he's always got something to say. I don't know why, I guess its just something they are born with, like how some people sing and some dont.  I sure enjoy his talking though


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm gonna have to go to you tube and look up a siamise meowing - LoL - I've never heard one, I've read how they are more vocal but didnt' realize they sound different.


----------



## mommy2kittens (Jun 19, 2011)

*cats*

Well, I actually own a Siamese Cat (well kitten).


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

^Same thing. lol

Vinnie is part Siamese Hehe.. and he doesn't have that Siamese meow.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I have 2 half siamese. Brother and sister from the same litter. One has the siamese meow the other does not.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Siamese cries are like a baby cry. At least that's how I think of it. 
Whenever a baby would be crying on TV, Sumo would freak out and I would have to mute it.


----------



## prairienights (Sep 10, 2009)

Purebred siamese (not just "siamese color"/colorpoints) definitely have a distinct low pitch meow...and you'll hear it a lot! I'd almost describe it as guttural or growly but those aren't really the right words, I don't think.

Basically, it's a trait that has been passed on and inherited for so many generations that their vocal cord structure breeds true.


----------



## Valentine's Heart (Mar 18, 2011)

I have two pure breed siamese. One is CFA registered. Neither one has the siamese meow. They are traditional, not modern. They both talk more than the other cats, but not excessively, but they do have more of a range of sounds. Milani grunts a lot at the other cats when she is near me. I've learned it means: Get Lost! This is my time! But neither have that low siamese howl. I think it does have something to do with the modern siamese.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I have a pure Siamese and they are extremely vocal!
I am still trying to find out why their meow is different form other kittys aswell.
Maybe it is because they come from Siam.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

I didn't know they had a different meow and I own two! Neko definitely has a deep raspy meow, like he hasn't spoken in ages. Willie has a very high pitched meow and has MANY different types. One of which is his "I'm bored and going to get myself into trouble" meow which is more like "burrrrrrr OW" and everyone thinks that one is funny.


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't know why it is different, but it is one of the most endearing things to me. My modern Meezer has a huge "vocabulary" and will sometimes imitate meows that I make. I talk to him constantly. He also purrs so hard his whiskers vibrate and it is audible at a considerable range.
This morning he woke me up with this low-pitched, craggly sounding meow. It was so funny!
I wonder if Oriental shorthairs have the same sort of vocal range? Anyone here live with one?


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Nope don't live with one but here is a widow of one meowing. YouTube - ‪Noisy Oriental Cat‬‏


----------



## Tiikiri (Feb 18, 2011)

OMG! I found one that was even funnier. My first Siamese, Cherry, used to make the chattering sounds too. I miss it. This is a great video.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I love those cattering noises! I go to Kitty, "So how's your day been?" and he just goes 'ack ack ack ack' LOL!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Lacey is a traditional purebred Balinese and she has the low guttural meow and some high pitched ones as well. She yowls and the others meow. Egypt trills. But yes, definitely Lacey's is a way different sound and there is a lot more vocalization from her.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky's mother is half blue lynx Siamese, but he definitely gets his vocalness from her. He has a higher pitched meow, he chirps, he does the trill noise, he chatters, and he has full on conversation's with me. lol It's very cute, but sometimes when i'm in the bedroom or in the bathroom and i don't let him in, he won't be quiet. Sometimes, i have to be SUPER quiet so that he doesn't hear me when i get up in the wee hours of the morning to go to the bathroom or otherwise it's cry cry city. lol He is also very vocal when i get home or my husband gets home, when he's hungry, basically he's always talking when he wants to express himself.  Also, when my husband and i have had long conversation's, he will just randomly cry as if he wants to join us. lol


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, they meow ALL day long! For food especially and cuddletime lol


----------

